

Facebook’s Value Tops Amazon.com; Trails Only Google on Web - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-01-28/facebook-s-value-tops-amazon-com-trails-only-google-on-web.html

======
nudge
"Amazon trades for 2.2 times revenue. Facebook, said to have 2010 revenue of
$2 billion, has a price-to-sales ratio of 41.5."

41.5 is an extraordinarily high price-to-sales ratio. Facebook is not an
ordinary company, to be sure, but is there even a historical precedent for
this? Has there ever been a company which has traded at anything close to this
ratio, without resulting in a burst bubble?

